# Any Canary Owners?



## Thorne (May 11, 2009)

Hello all 

This is my first time on the birds forum and i thought i ought to introduce myself as i'll probably be coming to you for advice over the coming months!

I'll shortly be getting my first canary (a Fife), bred by my grandfather. He's one of this year's cock birds and is ready to come home. I've got the cage, sand paper etc but was wondering about food - i'll start him off on what he's used to but was hoping for seed recommendations. Aviva and Xtra Vital seem pretty easy to get hold of 
Also, do canaries play with toys at all? My grandfather doesn't give his any but as mine will be a lone bird i'd like to keep him occupied. I quite like the look of these toys: Jungle Toys Bird Toy Cotton Candy but i wonder if it would likely be ignored?

Any settling in tips would also be great! I know i can ask my grandfather about care aspects but as his birds are show animals as opposed to pets i'd love to hear from any other pet canary owners 

Thanks, Thorne xx


----------



## bengalboy (Oct 20, 2009)

Canaries do not normally like toys. You should chat to your grandfather on keeping birds, as he has a wealth of knowledge. Also, it better to use the same food as your grandfather uses. If you feed too much oily and fatty seeds the bird will soon become fat in bird cage


----------



## Thorne (May 11, 2009)

My bird is staying on the food he was brought up on 

My grandfather did say that canaries don't really like toys but in all the time i've known him and his birds they've never had anything to play with. I was just wondering whether anyone else with a pet canary or two had found anything they do like to play with (i don't want Cosmo to be bored!)

Thanks for replying, i'd forgotten that i'd posted this!


----------

